# Happy, Happy, Happy, JACK!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.mossberg.com/media/releases/mossberg-enters-agreement-duck-commander/


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don't drink the coolaid.. you know they shoot benellis.or maybe sx"s.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Kind of surprising considering they've been with Benelli for quite a while. Good for them either way I suppose.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

They shot Brownings for a long time before Benelli. Phil has an old A5 16 gauge that he has shot for years. I've been buying their VHS tapes for years. They are really going to miss their Benellis when they start shooting Mossgerg.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mossberg got Patrick Flanigan away from Winchester and produced the Patrick Flanigan Series. They also got Jerry Miculek and put out the JM Pro series autoloader. Both of these are beefed up very improved 930 autoloading shotguns that are getting very good reviews in their trick shooting and 3 gun circles. Now they just got the most popular group of waterfowlers in history to sign up. I'd be willing to bet they offer a Duck Commander "Flyway" series. I'd really like to see if they beef up the original 935 and put out a premium autoloader. I hope they don't just slap the Duck Commander logo on the original 935 jam-o-matic. Got to hand it to Mossberg for their marketing!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Who's the guy second from right?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that's the other brother. There is one son that is a minister and stays out of the spot light.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe it's the Mossberg rep that made the deal happen.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm proud of my peach fuzz..... at least I was till I saw these guys.....


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

who ever pays the bills gets the endosment


----------

